# My Orca arrived today



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

They forgot to put my levers in the box but are over nighting them so I should get to ride it tomorrow.It is full Campy Chorus except the cranks they are out of stock and will be sent later will put FSA on for now. The wheels are Ksyrium sl's . Here are a couple of pictures will post more when built


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

HOT DAMN! 

Congratulations. I think I just heard my Opal run and hide in the closet, lest I get a case of tradeinitis.


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

Damn thing is sure beautiful!


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

I got to ride it today but only about 22 miles.It was not the best day considering we had 15 to 20 mph winds to day. It road very well it just seemed like it was easier to pedal than my old Trek 5200.It climbed well especially out of the saddle.I choose a route with a very rough road to see how it road it felt as smooth as my old Trek 5200 if not a little better but I do think I should have gotten the carbon bar but i can always upgrade later. here are some pics of the finished bike


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Very nice; looks great! Were you able to weigh the complete bike?


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

Forgot to mention that the cranks are just a loner from my LBS. I will have Chorus but Orbea is out of stock And I did not want to wait they will be sent later.Also it weighs 16.8lbs like it is in pics minus water bottle.That is with the heavy crank and pedals The pedals weigh about 0.8lbs


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

Just wondering what size your frame is?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

321payne said:


> I got to ride it today but only about 22 miles.It was not the best day considering we had 15 to 20 mph winds to day.


 outstanding bike. Just curious, how does it handle in the cross winds? Does the shaped tubing make it more challenging to handle?


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

It seems to handle fine in a crosswind But i need to ride it more to get a better feel for it . The frame is a 54CM.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

. Are you aprox. 5'10" 33in. inseam? I think the Orca runs a little big? The 54 is more like a 55-56? How are you liking the 2007 Chorus?

Thanks


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

I am 5'8" my inseam is 28" I think. I have a really long torso is the reason I ride a 54cm.It has a 55cm top tube so yes it is a little bigger than the size implies.I could have went with the 51cm but I would have to put a very long stem on it probably 140mm which I did not think was a good Idea. I ride a 110mm stem now .You would probably ride a 54cm the owner of my LBS is about your measurements and rides a 54cm.I have not had much time on the Chorus group yet but I like it so-far it will take a few more before I get a better feel for them and really decide what I think of them. My Chorus cranks should be here next week I can not wait to ride them.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Orca*

Looks great. What cages are those? They look sweet. What pedals are those? Old style Look?


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

The cages ar Elite Moro d' Elite The pedals are old Look not sure which model thier about 4 years old but I plan on replacing them soon


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

I got my Chorus cranks today there beautiful but having a shifting problem that my LBS and I can not figure out.We checked to make sure the hanger was straight we put another dérailleur on and it still will not do rite.We even put a frame tool on it to make sure it was straight.One of the owners is going to look at it tonight and see if he can figure it out.I did ride it Saturday and I think it rides better every time I get on it.It has met and exceeded all of my expectations.I can not wait to ride again but it is raining and it may last for a couple of days It will give us a chance to figure out the shifting problem


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi 321 payne,

so you think the Orca is a pretty smooth ride? I guess compaired to the Onix or Opal. The Chorus worked pretty good until you put on the new Chorus crank? I like the black/white color of your bike. It would look good with the new Campy Shamal (sp?) wheels. It might be over the top for some though. 

Thanks


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

It was not shifting rite before we put the Chorus cranks on we put them on to see if it would help. It did a little but not a lot.I have never ridden the Opal or Onix my last Bike was a Trek 5200 which was pretty smooth on the rougher roads but I believe the Orca has it beat. One of the owners of my LBS rides an Opal. He said the Opal has a harsher ride.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Are you running compact cranks? Are you using the Campy compact front derailleur? I don't have personal experience but have been told by a couple of local shops that the Campy compact actually shifts better with the standard derailleur.


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

I am running noncompact cranks, But we seem to have got it working right. Sill do not know what was going on but it is shifting rite now.


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

Here is a picture with new Chorus cranks.These cranks are great they are much smoother than the Shimano and FSA that feel like they drag.The Chorus spin freely.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

It looks very nice. Everything is shifting well now?

Thanks


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes every thing works great rode 40 miles today loved every minute of it.Rode one one of the biggest hills in town which is actually a bridge it climbed great.Now I just have to get in better shape so I can do it justice.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

So you think it's better to always have a complete chorus goup opposed to having a different crank? I've seen other bikes with different cranks. I wonder why yours would not shift well:confused I don't know much about Campy, so I'm still learning. Those new Campy Shamal (sp?) wheels look really good but I think their very expensive?

Thanks


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

I think it is best to go with full Chorus group because every thing is designed to work together, but the switching cranks did not fix the problem. I am not exactly sure what was causing the problem I think it was just a fluke.It just decided to shift right without doing anything we had not already tried.As far as the wheels go think Campy makes a great wheel but I bought the whole bike from Orbea and they do not offer Campy wheels.Do not get me wrong I love the Ksyriums they are great wheels,But given the choice i probably would have gotten Campy.To match the group more than anything


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

Bikes do look nice complete with Campy. The new Shamal wheels look pretty good. Their kina of gold color with carbon hubs. They would look nice with the black/white Orbea. I know these are very expensive. I think their $1500 plus? or even more.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

321payne said:


> Here is a picture with new Chorus cranks.These cranks are great they are much smoother than the Shimano and FSA that feel like they drag.The Chorus spin freely.


Geez those cranks look great, I am more a traditional steel guy, but i really like the total look of your steed. Enjoy

B21


----------



## ZcarbonE (Nov 26, 2006)

Shamals are good but the new campy Bora Ultra wheels are one of the sexiest wheels ever. There aero wich is a huge plus as I am a big aero guy. There also on the 10 k bianchi bike. But a bit pricey at 2k. And awsome orca 321.


----------



## spudly03 (Nov 27, 2006)

My Orca should be in any day now (Tampa Fl. area) Hope i have as good a review as yours. Selling my carbon Isaac at present but market is low for high end frames, to many commodity bikes for sale ! I also have the 07 Chorus carbon cranks with record drive train..carbon bars FSA flat top, wanted campy Eurus wheels but none around so settled for Rolf Vigor RS..Will test run and give my report soon ! Too bad only one color option but Blk/Wht does look pretty hot !


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

321payne,

I also have a 5200. How does he stiffness compare? I notice that the bottom bracket on the 5200 has quite a bit of flex. Do you notice an improvement in acceleration? It's probably more of a feel thing. You mentioned it climbed pretty well. Have you had it on any descents?

Thanks.

ScubaD


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

The Orca is alot stiffer than the 5200 and it accelerates much better than the 5200.The stiffness makes standing while climbing or sprinting feel easier.It is pretty flat where I live but the bike is real stable on the few decents we have. I had it going down a bridge about 35mph with 14mph crossswinds it felt fine.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Great looking bike! BTW, those pedals look like the old CX-7 models...


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Very sweet bike. My Onix is sure jealous.


----------



## spudly03 (Nov 27, 2006)

The Isaac i have is a great bike but when i got a visual of the new Orca i just said order me one not thinking of any financial strain, I guess the designers at Orbea should be commended. I did order the 07 Chorus Carbon Cranks but everything on the Isaac will work just fine. Ordered new Rolf Vigor RS wheels (back ups are my Cosmic Carbons) Orca is at the shop just waiting on cranks to arrive. The Isaac frame alone is 2600.00 trying to get 1500.00 but includes Campy Chorus Crankset, Record seat Post, Campy Record Pedals. Head Set & bottle cages for fun ! Tough time to sell upscale bikes ! I may have downgraded a scoach but the asthetic value is much improved ! I will post my oppinion of the bike very soon, I just hope it is what other buyers have said !


----------



## Bikebug (Nov 24, 2006)

I can't imagine ever owning a bike in that league (Chorus). Couldn't help noticing the fairly low spoke count though, i guess i'm just old-fashioned


----------



## roadcyclee (Sep 2, 2006)

Beautiful bike, enjoy and get in shape! Seeing the Orca in white was great. I'm still waiting on my Orca in blue and its' due to ship in early February. My LBS called me this past week to see if I wanted the white one and I said I'd wait. Hmmmm, white isn't bad at all. Enjoy!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

roadcyclee said:


> Seeing the Orca in white was great.
> 
> 
> > One should see the 07 Orbea Orca in white in person. It is a stunning-looking frame. I saw one at my LBS last week. The countless photos we see on the back covers of cycling mags (like procycling) and elsewhere (even on this thread) are no substitute to seeing this frame in 3D -- just incredible to see. That new seat clamp gives the frame a lot of character.


----------



## spudly03 (Nov 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: Stoped me in my tracks ! Yea, the seat post clamp is awesome ! You must see in person to appreciate !


----------

